# Episode titles being used as Series titles



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

I have noticed that more and more of my season pass titles keep changing. In the good old days, the season pass title was the series title and individual episodes within the series had episode titles. Now it seems that there is a trend to have the episode title in the series title slot. The result is that the SP title keeps changing. (Makes for interesting Tivoweb as well).

A prime example is Tonight (with Trevor McDonald). The season pass title changes weekly to reflect the latest episode. Fortunately, the episodes are still 'series linked' so the SP picks them all up. It is just annoying that the SP title keeps changing.

Any idea why this is happeneing. Is it something that Tribune do for USA series 3 data that has trickled down to the UK data?


----------



## Andy Leitch (Apr 30, 2005)

ISTR, this has been happening for a long time.

The Money Programme on BBC2 is another culprit.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

The Money Programme is different in that it has not been officially called that for several years now. A Wishlist USUALLY picks it up.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Think yourself lucky. The Windows MCE guide data treated each F1 Grand Prix as a separate series. I missed recording two of them.


----------



## Andy Leitch (Apr 30, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> The Money Programme is different in that it has not been officially called that for several years now. A Wishlist USUALLY picks it up.


Well...it has its own website

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_depth/business/money_programme/default.stm


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Just spotted that One Life does the same. I recorded the One Life program about 'the train you've been waiting for'. Where the series title has changed to reflect the latest episode, in my Now Showing I have. ONE Life: Mr & Mrs Bin Laden


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

iankb said:


> Think yourself lucky. The Windows MCE guide data treated each F1 Grand Prix as a separate series. I missed recording two of them.


But you could just watch a recording of any of the other races and read the result in the paper as that's the only difference ? 

Sorry, couldn't resist - I'm a Touring Car fan


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It has always been like that - I reported the problem about 2 years ago.

The problem is when the programme title of a series is different to the usual series name.

My Family is a regular one - BBC call the Xmas versions 'My Family Christmas Special' - and sometimes TiVo changes the series name because of this.

It is a part of an automated system which does not expect programme different titles to be used within the same series.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

alextegg said:


> But you could just watch a recording of any of the other races and read the result in the paper as that's the only difference ?


Ah, but the accidents are different.


----------

